# Jumping Video!!



## cheyennemadison (May 13, 2014)

You can tell the horses are trying, by the way they jump. (to the rider on the grey) You seem to have the same problem I have, which is when after jumping, your core is great, as well as your legs, but you pull back (tighten your rein) after you jump, which causes a decrease in effort on the second one, or in the movement afterwards. But both of the horses are great, beautiful! and both of the riders look very good. c:


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Bump 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Everything looks mostly good. I noticed that the bay horse's rider's stirrups look a tad long. Shortening them a couple holes should do the job. Also, the grey horse's rider's legs go too far forward as she goes over the jump. Make sure to sink down into your heels and keep your leg under you. Otherwise, nice job.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Bumpity bump 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caitiecait (Feb 23, 2013)

Rider on gray, trying rolling your thighs into the saddle more; should help your leg placement and seat. Rider on bay; All i would say it keep shoulders back a tad more


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the feed back! I've been without my computer but will have it back soon and will upload more recent videos for critique thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is a new video of both of our first times doing 2'6. I (Jesse) am on the bay with a white and green ribbon saddle pad and my friend (Jill) is on the bay with a red saddle pad. Feel free to critique both of us thank you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvxqXT5E6AU


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is a still shot of Maddie and I doing 2'6 from the video


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I like that you don't lie all along your horses neck, that your legs stay in a reasonable position, that you aren't ahead of the horse and your backside isn't miles out of the saddle. 
I'm not crazy about the hands on his neck but your elbows are in a good position and you don't seem to be using the neck/mane for support
I'd like to see the horses have more collection, impulsion & 'bounce' even over the low jumps - but I suppose this is more the hunter jumping style


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here are some pictures from this mornings lesson


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I really like your leg/foot position but IMO you're still way too far out of the saddle and along your horses neck for a jump that size


----------

